# Allez Expert Decal Removal?



## bjb85runner (Sep 11, 2010)

Is it possible? Looking at a frame for sale with the red accents. Would like to remove them if possible.


----------



## vertr (Aug 22, 2006)

bjb85runner said:


> Is it possible? Looking at a frame for sale with the red accents. Would like to remove them if possible.


I don't have access to that specific frame, but with these anodized Allez frames they tend to mask off the decal sections before bead blasting, anodize the frame and then apply permanent bake-on type decals in those locations. Even if you were to find a way to remove them, you would still have the outline of them and I kind of doubt you would be able get them off cleanly. If you want a black frame Specialized sells the Allez Smartweld in the "Project Clean Gloss / Satin Black" color way that might suit you better.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I got a Allez Race frame.. it was scratched up a little in some spots..so I wanted to remove the decals... ended up having to sand them off.. rattlecan'd the frame after sanding.. looks good enough.


----------

